# Critique my polish rabbit



## Meorthehorse (Nov 27, 2014)

Meet Henry! He is my first rabbit and my show rabbit for 4h. He is a purebread (I have his papers) polish rabbit. He's the sweetest little guy. How do you all think he will do at the show? Thanks!


----------



## majorv (Nov 27, 2014)

He has a good bold eye and nice short ears. He appears to be nice and compact. If you could pose him correctly we'd be able to evaluate his body.


----------



## MILU (Nov 27, 2014)

Henry is lovely!!! :bunnyheart


----------



## Sugarbread (Nov 27, 2014)

http://www.thenaturetrail.com/rabbit-judging/pose-commercial-compact-rabbit-for-show/

Try posing him as shown there.  He's got nice bold eyes, I think I'd like to see his ears a tad shorter, but he's cute.


----------

